
Ask HN: Any serverless WordPress companies out there? - franl
WordPress Premium hasn&#x27;t been worth the cost, so I&#x27;m looking to switch. I want something with no setup, and a lambda-esque experience. Create my account, have direct access in the browser to the php logic files, html, css, js, etc., easy ability to use a custom domain, along with shared SSL that just works without a lot of config.<p>Is there a company that does this with WordPress (not WP-specific could be fine if it has basic blogging capability)? A quick Google found me https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getshifter.io, which looks promising. Anyone use it?
======
illuminea
You can take a look at Strattic:
[https://www.strattic.com](https://www.strattic.com) \- static publishing for
WordPress websites.

